# Double Trouble!



## ~Coco~ (Apr 15, 2007)

So what do you do when you have a huge ragging storm outside and now wear to go? You put makeup on your 5 year old twins! 

Don't worry, I washed it all off before bed. They  had so much fun! They actually cleaned up their brothers bedroom and this was their reward! They always beg me to do it, so here it is...please keep in mind, it's very difficult to put makeup on a 5 year old, let alone two!
Reese was super easy to do, she is the first twin, hamming up to the camera, Payton the second twin, well her makeup is just a mess, she wanted blue eyeshadow and red lipstick(cringe..!) So she got it!

















Twin #2 Payton





















I used on Reese(the first twin)
Pink Freeze Shadow 
Lily White Pigment(wet)
Gecco
24/7 In Zero
Moth Brown under lashes
Black Track
Dior Show Lash out mascara

Lips lined with Spice
Goddess Lipstick

Cheeks Uncommon
Shimpagne
MSF in Medium

Payton, Oye these colors!
Deep Truth 
Gecco
Black Track w/deep truth over it
Dior Show mascara(she has crazy long black eyelashes anyway)
24/7 in Bronze under lashes

Lips
Duwop not sure of color, I never use it!
Liner MAC Real Red

Face
MSF Medium
Uncommon
Shimpagne


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 15, 2007)

They are precious! It's so cool how they're twins, and they both have different eye colors. They're gorgeous!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Apr 15, 2007)

omigossssssssh they're so cute! whatd you use?


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 15, 2007)

very cute


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 15, 2007)

so adorable


----------



## ikielove (Apr 15, 2007)

They are so pretty! Look at how their cheeks glow!


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh-------how--------cuuuuute!!!!


----------



## micky_mouse (Apr 15, 2007)

oh there so cute and look older then 5...man i want twins there so cute and there makeup looks good


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 15, 2007)

OMG, they are beautiful!!! And I just looked at your profile too, your girls will be gorgeous like you toooo!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 15, 2007)

darlings!


----------



## MissLorsie (Apr 15, 2007)

omg lock those girls away when theyre older - theyre going to be heartbreakers! absolutely beautiful


----------



## ~Coco~ (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

  OMG, they are beautiful!!! And I just looked at your profile too, your girls will be gorgeous like you toooo!!!  
 
Aww thanks!

I was a bit worried about posting these.  I know some people think it's wrong to put makeup on children, but mine literally begged me to do it! How can that be wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Its so funny, they really know how to work the camera!  Reese, the brunette, she was so great and stood like a statue. We spent a while doing her makup, she LOVES makeup and begs me to put it on her whenver I do mine. Her sister was downstairs and once she saw Reese's makeup, wanted some too. I let her pick her colors, bad mistake!!  She wanted the reddest lips and the bluest eyes. Needless to say her makeup is all over the place, it's impossible to line those tiny lips!!

I used on Reese(the first twin)
Pink Freeze Shadow 
Lily White Pigment(wet)
Gecco
24/7 In Zero
Moth Brown under lashes
Black Track
Dior Show Lash out mascara

Lips lined with Spice
Goddess Lipstick

Cheeks Uncommon
Shimpagne
MSF in Medium

Payton, Oye these colors!
Deep Truth 
Gecco
Black Track w/deep truth over it
Dior Show mascara(she has crazy long black eyelashes anyway)
24/7 in Bronze under lashes

Lips
Duwop not sure of color, I never use it!
Liner MAC Real Red

Face
MSF Medium
Uncommon
Shimpagne


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 15, 2007)

They are beautiful!! I love their big bright eyes!


----------



## KaylaGrace (Apr 15, 2007)

They are suuper cute.


----------



## eighmii (Apr 15, 2007)

They are going to be so GORGEOUS when theyre older!

Not that theyre not now.. but dayumm.. they are so cute!


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 16, 2007)

Beautiful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 16, 2007)

OMG! sooooooooooooooooo cute!!!love it so much!!!


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 16, 2007)

aww this is so cute. your daughters are gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2007)

Your little girls are beautiful! they look great!!


----------



## mistella (Apr 16, 2007)

so cute! they are both so beautiful!


----------



## bjorne_again (Apr 16, 2007)

i'm kinda evil and don't love children, but honestly, those are two of the most beautiful girls i've ever seen. i love their eyes and their different eye colours!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 16, 2007)

omg! they're so cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nice makeup, too! love it!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 16, 2007)

Cutest thing ever! I wish I was as cute as them...*sigh* lol.


----------



## Lillit_Olyamur (Apr 16, 2007)

I love that name, Peyton! It's a gorgeous, strong and cute name for a girl.

I think Peyton's makeup isn't bad though, it's a little silly but a little work with the blue and it would have contrasted beautifully with the red lips.

Your work is delicate, great! thanks so much


----------



## Bella Donna (Apr 16, 2007)

They are so so beautifull, and pose so well!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 16, 2007)

OMG I want twin girls too now lol. They are so adorable and gorgeous. And it´s funny how you can tell they feel so grown up with makeup on, they´re posing and all.
Good job on the makeup!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 16, 2007)

God they're sooooooooooo cute!!! I've always wanted to have twins, now I want to even more!!

And woman, you're stunning


----------



## mia88 (Apr 16, 2007)

They both are absolutely GOOORGEOUS little girls! Love the makeup, so cute


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2007)

Adorable. If I had a daughter I'd probably be doing that too once in a blue moon. I wouldn't let them go out in public like that but for fun, why the hell not! Beautiful kids you have.


----------



## zori (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, these twins look super cute! I love how their eyes are different colours.


----------



## Jadetive (Apr 16, 2007)

So cute!!!


----------



## miztgral (Apr 16, 2007)

Now they look like alteregos of each other. Like really an "evil!twin" versus the "angelic!twin". Haha. No offense k.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 16, 2007)

I Love It They Are Just Too Gorgeous!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_So what do you do when you have a huge ragging storm outside and now wear to go? You put makeup on your 5 year old twins! 

Don't worry, I washed it all off before bed. They had so much fun! They actually cleaned up their brothers bedroom and this was their reward! They always beg me to do it, so here it is...please keep in mind, it's very difficult to put makeup on a 5 year old, let alone two!
Reese was super easy to do, she is the first twin, hamming up to the camera, Payton the second twin, well her makeup is just a mess, she wanted blue eyeshadow and red lipstick(cringe..!) So she got it!
















Twin #2 Payton


















_

 
OMG!! your little girls are stunning!
you should enter them for modleing
so cute
xx


----------



## ~Coco~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miztgral* 

 
_Now they look like alteregos of each other. Like really an "evil!twin" versus the "angelic!twin". Haha. No offense k._

 

OMG that is so right on! Now for the million dollar question, can you guess which on is angelic and which is spirited(I like that word better!)  I can see it in the eyes, to me it's so obvious, but I am their mother!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 16, 2007)

Awww they are EXTRA CUTE! I love this!!!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 16, 2007)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## stardustkitty (Apr 16, 2007)

They're soooooooo cute~!<3

I'm a twin too, btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Simi (Apr 16, 2007)

Your girls are very pretty, precious.....


----------



## xJUDYx (Apr 16, 2007)

they are SO adorable!


----------



## Raerae (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_OMG that is so right on! Now for the million dollar question, can you guess which on is angelic and which is spirited(I like that word better!)  I can see it in the eyes, to me it's so obvious, but I am their mother!_

 
Brown Eyes = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Blue Eyes =


----------



## ~Coco~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Brown Eyes = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blue Eyes = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG is it THAT obvious?  Your so right!


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 17, 2007)

Sooo cute... my 6 year old begs me to do her makeup sometimes.  we have a lot of fun having a makeover night.  i can tell your twins will be sooo gorgeous super models when they grow up.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 17, 2007)

omgg they are gorg!!!!

hope u got thru the storm well...its pretty bad flooding here too


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 17, 2007)

how precious are they!!! they're so cute!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow they are so incredibly beautiful! Your a lucky mom!


----------



## ccarp001 (Apr 17, 2007)

wow! what gorgeous little girls! : )


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd kill to have skin like that again!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Apr 17, 2007)

They are both so gorgeous!! just like mommy! you did a wonderful job on them, and theres nothing wrong with putting makeup on them. Wonderful!!!


----------



## krackatoa (Apr 17, 2007)

awww, this is adorable


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Apr 17, 2007)

Makeup is so cute..Love their skin. When I saw the initial forehead..I was like WOW! What person on this board has such great skin. Than I looked at the face..and I thought.."Is this a little person?" Than I kept going and realized it was 5 year olds.

They are gorgeous.


----------



## Ciara (Apr 17, 2007)

how cute is that!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 17, 2007)

oh.......my.........word............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are SOOOOOOO beautiful! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























 this tootttaallly made my evening!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Apr 18, 2007)

They have GORGEOUS eyes!! Both of them! They're so pretty!

They need to be in commercials!


----------



## Taj (Apr 18, 2007)

They are soooo CUTE !  I think its OK to let them wear make-up as long as the MU is thoroughly removed afterwards.

Are they identical twins?  I wonder, because they have different eye colours


----------



## ~Coco~ (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_They are soooo CUTE ! I think its OK to let them wear make-up as long as the MU is thoroughly removed afterwards.

Are they identical twins? I wonder, because they have different eye colours_

 

No they are fraternal.  It's so funny I hear that question a lot.  I don't think they look ANYTHING alike but many people do.  One has green eyes, one has blue.  One has blonde hair and the other has brown. One has olive skin and the other is porceilin.  But people do say that look identical


----------



## Jayne (Apr 18, 2007)

ooohhh they are really cute


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh My GOD they are both SOOOOOOOO CUTE n' Pretty little women.. 

God Bless Them..


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 18, 2007)

I think the makeup is very cute but I personally wouldn't let my kids wear it till they're like 15 or something!


----------



## ..kels* (Apr 18, 2007)

oh my gosh. you have the most beautiful little girls i've ever seen!!! too cute.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 18, 2007)

super cute


----------



## sassygirl224 (Apr 18, 2007)

omg, tooo cute for words!!!!  they are just gorgeous little beauties!!!  i love that they're twins with different eyecolor as well.  awww i want a lil girl hahaa


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh your girls are so cute!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 18, 2007)

They are so adorable!


----------



## linziP123 (Apr 18, 2007)

when i have kids i want twin girls! they're adorable!

they do look like they could be in commercials, maybe the next mary kate and ashley? lol!

i always wanted to be a twin myself, must be nice to always have someone there!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Apr 19, 2007)

they are sooo cutee *squeals* and the mum is beautiful too :] . I love their eyess and the blue eyed one has to die for eyelashes


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_No they are fraternal. It's so funny I hear that question a lot. I don't think they look ANYTHING alike but many people do. One has green eyes, one has blue. One has blonde hair and the other has brown. One has olive skin and the other is porceilin. But people do say that look identical
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are sooooooooo pretty!

I can see that their features are a bit different but besides the obvious difference in eye color, I don't see the difference in hair & skin.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 19, 2007)

thats wrong, you scarred them for life.. the most little girls their age should be wearing is CLEAR lip gloss


----------



## greeneyes (Apr 19, 2007)

They're so lovely


----------



## MelodyKat (Apr 20, 2007)

I love how kids always pick the BRIGHTEST colors! I love fraternal twins...I'm one too. They are just too adorable and you are truly blessed. 

P.S.

They are so lucky....my mom didnt let us wear makeup when we were little...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   lol


----------



## littlebrownie (Apr 20, 2007)

How cute are they??????  Love it!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 21, 2007)

Awwwwwww....they're gorgeous!!! They look so cute.


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 23, 2008)

omg they are sooo gorgeous and looks like they had alotta fun


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Jul 23, 2008)

omfg adorable!!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 23, 2008)

How cute! Haha! My daughter is only 1 and 1/2 so I don't get to have this fun yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's nothing wrong with the girls going all out and having fun with make up. They're not going out with it on, so no big deal! You're just having girlie fun!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 23, 2008)

your daughters are so gorgeous esp the one in green! their eye colours. wow!

im a bit uncomfortable seeing little girls with make up on, but since its just for fun and its not done on a daily basis, i guess i can let this pass as your girls are so pretty and deserved it (cleaning their brothers room?! what? lol)


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 23, 2008)

so freaking cute!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 23, 2008)

The are so cute! You did a great job! I want twins now! Ok, at least one girl. Hehe


----------



## xlakatex (Jul 23, 2008)

AWWWW they are way too cute! They are like little heidi klums. gorgeous.


----------



## a_star (Jul 23, 2008)

Twins are sooo sweet


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 23, 2008)

OMG your girls are gorgeous! Absolute dolls, thanks for posting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This made my day (I had a very long day at work!)


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 23, 2008)

how cute are they? seriously, they are going to be gorgeous girls!


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jul 23, 2008)

oh my goodness! your girls are beautiful! they just look like their gorgeous mama. they pose very well, too. 
payton's actually working the crazy lips and eyes!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jul 23, 2008)

they are so pretty! u should get them in modeling and the eyecolor thing is so cool!!


----------



## trammie (Jul 23, 2008)

ohh sooo cute, hehe the makeup and the girls =)


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 23, 2008)

cuteness all over !


----------



## mslips (Jul 24, 2008)

aww! they are soo adorable!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 24, 2008)

Your girls are adorable!!! 
Let me guess... When they grow up- Blue eyed one is going to be a beauty every guy wants to date because she is just so gorgeous and knows what she wants (and gets it too), and brown (or.. you said green) eyed one is going to be gorgeous as well, but in a sweet sort of way, she's going to have lots of guy friends (because she is friendly and likes fun) who are all in love with her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry, that popped into my head when I saw that last pic


----------



## Patricia (Jul 24, 2008)

you have the cutest daughters! GOD BLESS EM!!!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_thats wrong, you scarred them for life.. the most little girls their age should be wearing is CLEAR lip gloss_

 
LOL! are you serious? come on, it's just a game!

scarred them for life??? WHY???


----------



## Kalico (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_thats wrong, you scarred them for life.. the most little girls their age should be wearing is CLEAR lip gloss_

 
I hope she is kidding.

They are adorable just like mommy! I wish my mom would have let me do that when I was little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I will definitely do that for fun if I ever have little girls! They're not leaving the house in it, so whatever, and I'm sure they loved it!!!

They are so beautiful!


----------



## preciouscharm (Jul 24, 2008)

mini super models!


----------

